# Emergency! Food poisoning! Dog ate multiple cherry pits!



## Kiwimom (Dec 5, 2020)

I am devastated, and so angry at my carelessness. I went to washroom upstairs while the empty bowl with cherry pits ( I finished cherries myself) is left on the sofa. when I got downstairs, kiwi ate all the cherry pits, more than 20 of them!

I am waiting on the line of animal positioning hotline that referred by my local animal emergency hospital. Whatesle can I do!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. These things happen. Let us know what poison control says.

I think all you can do in the meantime is stay calm, keep your little Kiwi calm, and be ready to make a trip to the emergency vet. Do you have one close?

Poisoning aside, there's also the chance of intestinal blockage, which was a constant worry for us when Peggy was obsessed with rocks. You can read up on the signs of that, so you know what to watch for.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh no! See this link on how to induce vomiting when dog has eaten recently and if it applies to your situation if you can't get to the vet soon. 









How to Make a Dog Throw Up – American Kennel Club


When your dog eats something that they are not supposed to, you may think: "how do I make my dog throw up?" Here is what to know to make a dog throw up.




www.akc.org


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Induce vomiting per above.

Stay calm. Mia ate loads of chocolate and raisins in her first few years and she's still here.

As I understand it, if Kiwi chewed the pits, the risk is cyanide poisoning. Symptoms (rapid breathing, nervousness, maybe vomiting or diarrhea) will appear within 15-20 minutes of consumption. Since you posted 45 minutes ago, you should have a sense of whether Kiwi is suffering from poisoning.

If unchewed, the risk is blockage. Symptoms (constipation, decreased appetite) will appear within 24 hours.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

How big is Kiwi? For most of my childhood and young adulthood I carefully chewed around the cherry pits and swallowed them along with the cherries. I obviously survived. Cherry pits are designed to survive a trip through the digestive system intact and be pooped out far from the mother tree. My biggest concern would be if Kiwi is so tiny she can't poop something the size of a cherry pit.


----------



## Kiwimom (Dec 5, 2020)

Kiwi is only 6.5 pounds and he ate 20 cherry pits less than 2 minutes! We tried to induce him to vomit using the ACC instructions but we failed.thanks for the link! Now he is admitted in the animal emergency hospital, doctor will try to induce him again, hope it will work, as doctor says it may only work within the first hour.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Keeping Kiwi (and you!) in my thoughts. I'm so glad you were able to get him emergency help.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Hugs and here is hoping Kiwi comes out okay.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoping for the best. That does sound like an ambitious amount for such a small stomach.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He’s in good hands. Hugs to you and Kiwi!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Glad you were able to get him into the hospital. Sending positive thoughts for him...keep us updated when you can!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sending hope for a good outcome 🙏


----------



## Kiwimom (Dec 5, 2020)

Hospital told us the wait time could be very long for the doctor, just like human emergency room, priorities are given to the more serious cases. But they told me Kiwi has been induced vomiting already and is resting. I hope most of the pits are out already. 
We are waiting at home now, hope we can bring our baby home tonight. Poor Kiwi must feel horrible now and think we gave him up. He bit my husband so badly while we are tying to induce him to vomit, we are not experienced and he was not cooperating at all. I cried and my husband was very frustrated too. He must thought we gave him up, while waiting to be treated with other sick dogs.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, poor Kiwi. I hope they are able to induce sufficient vomiting to bring all the pits up. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, poor Kiwi, I hope he feels better soon !

To induce vomiting (hoping you don’t ever need it again) I use a seringe filled with peroxide. I don’t remember the dosage, I look it up online, on some kind of vet’s page. You slide the small seringe on the side of the mouth, between the lip and the teeth, and just press. The dog will swallow. It’s very efficient, you can’t miss.

If your dog is used to having his teeth brushed, it feels the same so they’re fine with it.

Anyways, sending good vibes your way for your little Kiwi !


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We're waiting with you...


----------



## Kiwimom (Dec 5, 2020)

Unfortunately Kiwi didn’t vomit the pits out... the doctor said the next step is to do X-ray to see where the pits are.. and next best option is to do the surgery. The only good news is still very energetic now. Should I take my chance to see if he can poop the pits out himself? I really don’t want him to go through surgery


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Unless the xrays show nothing, or the ER vet isn't worried, surgery really is your only option, as hard as that is to hear. I've just done a quick internet search on some reputable sites and even 1 pit can be enough to cause an intestinal obstruction. Not to scare you any more, but that's life-threatening to deadly, and then there's the possibility of cyanide poisoning from the pits.

My boy ate an unidentified something on a walk a couple of years back. We went to the ER vet and Neo also didn't vomit anything back up so we did the xray. 

We got lucky, the xray showed no solid objects in his GI tract, so the vet we saw suggested the wait approach. 

If the vet sees something that tells them immediate action is required, they'll be honest with you.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Follow the veterinarian's advice. We're here for you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Has Kiwi been neutered yet? Could they possibly combine the two surgeries? 

I am definitely a "wait and see" person when it comes to most medical decisions, but I would listen to a vet's advice on this (assuming, of course, that they are highly skilled and conservative when it comes to invasive procedures).

It's wonderful the Kiwi is in good spirits, but I know an obstruction can quickly turn life-threatening.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thinking of you and Kiwi thru the night and hoping.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope Kiwi is doing well today. Watch for vomiting, especially if nothing comes up. That's a common symptom of a bowel obstruction.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you can get lots of water on board and give a few small meals to give the gut some fuel to move things along Kiwi will probably be just fine without surgery. Lily is a notorious consumer of napkins, paper towels, my underwear and so forth. I used to call the vet for everything weird that disappeared down her throat. The advise was always the same. Induce vomiting with hydrogen peroxide if you saw her just eat this odd thing (BTW give the peroxide while you are outside. If anything is going to come up it will be very fast.). Alternatively if it is too late to try getting her to vomit give something dry like crackers a few at a time and have plenty of water available and wait it out. Those two strategies have always worked and I have picked up lots of poo with hair scrunchies, napkins and all sorts of odd things in it. She is 12 so clearly these things are very survivable (and with very little trouble). I don't call the vet anymore. I would only do so if I saw signs of obstructions (inappetive behavior, vomiting or other clear distress). If you are worried then follow the vet's advise above all else since we aren't vets. Best wishes for a speedy return to normal.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Hoping to hear good news today.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Hoping for good news. This is very unfortunate but accdidents happen. Has Kiwi been at the vet overnight? Has the vet called you yet? I think that if the vet says surgary is the only option, follow the advice. I will be thinking of you and Kiwi today.


----------



## Kiwimom (Dec 5, 2020)

We took kiwi home later last night! animal poison control hotline suggested dogs over 5 pounds can pass the cherry pits themselves, and it’s very unlikely he chewed the pits to get poisoned. So they suggested to wait and see, and that’s what we decided to do, tthe vet in emergency says we could do an x-ray but that means he’ll need to be sedated because he is a very energetic puppy. I want to avoid he go through as little as possible so we decided to wait to see.

when we got home last night, we were instructed to give Kiwi some medicine (Sulcrate) through syringe, guessed what, Kiwi became that crazy biting dog again, real biting with all teeth out. I think he is really traumatized by we sticking the hydrogen 3% down his throat last night....
both of me and my husband couldn’t fall asleep last night, we were monitoring him closely, be he was normal, and waited this morning to get up the same time as us, what a good boy!

we fed him fiber rich can food that provided by the vet this morning, he loves it as we never fed him wet food before. He went to do his normal morning business and we found 9 cherry pits in his poop! About half of the amount he consumed.

and lunch time same thing, he passed another 4 pits, I am hoping by evening, he’ll pass all of them.

what a night! I am glad this turned out to be no big deal, thank you for all your wishes, poodleforum is a wonderful place! Now we are working on his trust with us, he is definitely traumatized...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to hear things are turning out well with no surgery. As to getting him past the upsets of all that happened yesterday just go back to basics on the things that helped him settle down earlier when you had the problems with him not wanting to have his harness on and off and those other issues (I don't recall all that was happening). Add having your hands in and near his mouth to his list of things he accepts. When our dogs were puppies we played touch you games every day and probably they each got that game twice a day since we both did it. We would touch every part of their bodies (all four feet, each toe, tail, ears and we would take their muzzles and at the least lift lips but also open mouths). When they were young we made it all very silly with happy voice, plenty of little treats and goofy orders like "let me see your snarly teeth!" We still play those games a couple of times each week for all of the dogs who are 12, 12 and 5 years old. In other words it is a lifelong investment in a little time when things are calm so you can still do what you need to when things are chaotic. As a result I can get forbidden things out of dogs' mouths as they are just about to be swallowed and I never have any problems giving medications.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm so happy to hear that everything is coming out well! (pun not intentional) 
For the rest, as lily cd re said, time, patience and practice will get you all there.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wonderful news. I’m so happy for you and Kiwi.

Do follow Lily cd re recommendations. There’s nothing better than having a dog who is comfortable with all parts of their body being touched both for grooming and emergencies.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This is great news! We're all on cherry pit watch with you so thanks for keeping us posted. 

You should talk to your vet about this for the future, to make sure it's safe with Kiwi, but when we had to induce vomiting in Peggy, I had the most success mixing the hydrogen peroxide with something yummy. I'd read about using vanilla ice cream, but didn't have any, so I mixed a little sugar in with plain yogurt. She lapped it all up quite happily, and it actually worked, unlike the time we administered straight peroxide with a syringe.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Peggy I don't think it is the best strategy to add more volume to the dog's digestive tract when inducing vomiting. I realize you read that as a suggestion but I would not do something like that. The point is to empty their belly and if they ate a lot of something bad and they are agitated by all that is happening it seems like a way that there might end up being aspiration of stomach contents which would make things way worse. Stick to basics whenever one can in my book.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm glad to hear everything worked out fine. As Catherine said, back to basics. Sit, down, sit, down, touch collar, sit, touch nose, sit, touch your mouth, down... Add those things to your daily training routine, and make sure that the husbandry aspects of training are just part of the routine. And breathe. You've had a scare. I'm glad it turned out fine in the end.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Peggy I don't think it is the best strategy to add more volume to the dog's digestive tract when inducing vomiting. I realize you read that as a suggestion but I would not do something like that. The point is to empty their belly and if they ate a lot of something bad and they are agitated by all that is happening it seems like a way that there might end up being aspiration of stomach contents which would make things way worse. Stick to basics whenever one can in my book.


I appreciate your input. Makes sense. And of course it's always best to consult with one's own veterinarian, but I did get that information directly from a veterinary clinic's website. It also noted that feeding a moist meal prior to administering the hydrogen peroxide aids in the process. 

The other thing that seemed to help in Peggy's case was heading straight outside for some play. Within a minute or two we had a nice foamy vomit, whereas the straight hydrogen peroxide never produced anything...which of course worried me even more! 

Ugh. No fun.

Can't wait to hear that Kiwi's passed the 20th pit!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

@PeggyTheParti that is odd. Did you try peroxyde in a seringe first, then when it didn’t work, try the yogurt mix ? Or was it on two different occasions ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> @PeggyTheParti that is odd. Did you try peroxyde in a seringe first, then when it didn’t work, try the yogurt mix ? Or was it on two different occasions ?


Two different occasions. Actually, three. I think? Eeeesh. Those were some fun times.  The first was the only time I did the straight peroxide in a syringe. The rest, I used yogurt.

Because of my own health issues, I go through periods where I vomit a lot. Based on my own experiences with that, I understand why some soft food might help get things going. But I also understand the dangers of aspiration, as that's something I occasionally struggle with, as well.


----------



## Kiwimom (Dec 5, 2020)

All 22 pits are out! So happy, no need to give Kiwi the can food any more, he pooped 4 times last night and he hated that himself


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

While I haven’t said anything yet, I have been definitely following this whole cherry pit ermergency. I am so happy that every single pit came out!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations Kiwi - you averted a most unpleasant surgery.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Such great news!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Magnificent news ! I have to say I’m pretty impressed you knew exactly how many pits he ate. That proved to be very useful !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent news - and welcome to the Poring-over-Poop club!

Now the anxious time is over you can make up the game to go with the cherry stones, a canine version of "Tinker, tailor, soldier, sailor...", perhaps, rather than "This poo, next poo, some poo, never"!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Lol. We really are avid poop watchers over here! 

I'm so happy to hear this wonderful news. Give Kiwi a little cuddle for me. Is he less stressed today?


----------



## Kiwimom (Dec 5, 2020)

Unfortunately we are in this PTSD together, kiwi is definitely traumatized, he refuses go to the car when we want to drive him to the nearby park, I think he associated going to the car= see the doctor and got iv to vomit and other unpleasant memories.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Kiwimom said:


> Unfortunately we are in this PTSD together, kiwi is definitely traumatized, he refuses go to the car when we want to drive him to the nearby park, I think he associated going to the car= see the doctor and got iv to vomit and other unpleasant memories.


My vet has a "fear free" appointment (free of cost) where a tech comes out, takes Basil inside on leash, staff give her pets, treats, she smells other dogs butts there, and then they bring her back out. It takes like 3-5 minutes. The whole point is to keep the dog associating the sight and smell of the vet office with "good things happen here".

Your vet probably has a similar option available incase you want to exercise this later down the road.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh, poor guy. 

Do you have the option of taking him on rides in a different car, so that he might perhaps narrow the vet/bad things association down to just a single car? Does he have a doggy buddy who might come along on a few car rides?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Rose n Poos said:


> Borrowing a suggestion from Click-N-Treat again:
> 
> "Honor how he feels and it works. Isn't it funny how changing your own reactions to your dog's fears can make such a huge impact? Instead of worrying about how to fix it, run away from it together. Get far enough away where you can play the look at that game. Pause and take a step forward together, and another.
> 
> ...


Along with B_T_S and cowpony's ideas above, this is a wonderful way to help a pup thru fears. Take one step, literally, towards the object. If he balks, that's ok, back up a step, be encouraging,, laugh, wait and try again.

My boys were terrified of trash trucks in the neighborhood. I adapted this idea a bit by simply waiting, or if not enough, moving away from Poodle Eating Monster Truck and laughing, all the while telling them that it was nothing to be afraid of, I was there and would protect them.

It took a few walks with PEMT's roaming the neighborhood, but now they pay no attention to them.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Kiwimom said:


> Unfortunately we are in this PTSD together, kiwi is definitely traumatized, he refuses go to the car when we want to drive him to the nearby park, I think he associated going to the car= see the doctor and got iv to vomit and other unpleasant memories.


My dog went through some trauma at a vet recently and the best thing I did for her was give her some space and time when she came home. She's a reactive rescue (but rarely, if ever, reactive to me), and she became even more so. Maybe try giving him some space and time; sounds like he's still recovering. Getting in the car right now might be a lot for him. Let him come to you, and reward him with treats and petting/snuggles when he's ready. Maybe try just taking him for a walk in the neighborhood. Give him treats when he approaches or is willing to walk near the car, etc.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It can take a few days for cortisol levels to come back down. Keep things light and easy.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

So curious if he will go near the car again? Reward with high value treats. or maybe a favorite game for simplyapproaching or getting in the car. For awhile I had to throw a tennis ball in the car to get my Spoo to chase it in. Then I would throw it back out again and reward him. He now loves the car! 

We also did a version of go to the vet just to sniff and pee outside several times, next time do the same then go inside to be weighed and a treat, etc. Baby steps.... And he now loves going to the vet. 
Best of luck


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

When I brought my minipoo home she was car sick and fearful of the car. She was almost a year old so slightly different situation. But I had obedience classes to drive to as well as vet and park for walks.

I worked to desensitize my dog to the car. It took me a week. Perhaps my plan can help you.

I broke up the car ride into tiny steps, treated each step and I did it several times each day. As soon as my dog was comfortable with one step I moved onto the next. If you get stuck at a step move back steps until your dog is comfortable.

These are the steps I remember (this was several years ago).

going into the garage near the car then back in the house
opening car door but not getting in
Going to car and jumping onto the floor but not car seat 
Jump to car seat 
Buckle in harness (I now use a sleepypod) so you should replace this step with a safe method to secure your puppy in the car
Closed the door with me standing next to it so she could see me
I got in the car and sat quietly
Open and shut garage door
Drive car onto driveway short distance 
Drive to end of driveway 
Pull on to street and drive a short distance 
Drive up and down our cul de sac
Drive a few blocks
Drive to park to walk

I probably worked in this at least 5 times a day and some days we moved through steps quickly first day or two was slow repeating each step a couple of times before moving on.

when you have your dog accepting a ride in the car, go often to fun places to associate driving with fun.

Apply this method to going to the vet. Tiny steps With lots of treats and go somewhere fun after each step.
Quick in and out of car in parking lot 
walk to door of vet but not in
because of Covid you may not be allowed inside. It maybe someone from the vet can come out and greet your dog and give a treat? If not wait until things are back to normal 
go inside the door and treat and back outside 
go inside and sit down then back out

Alter these steps according to your dog comfort level. Don’t rush, you want to build positive experiences to replace the bad.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Skylar for the expansion! Great job. I was obviously lazy with my suggestions


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

kontiki said:


> Thanks Skylar for the expansion! Great job. I was obviously lazy with my suggestions


Thanks. You weren’t lazy.

I know that some people know what to do when given the idea, and others need to see how to break something down into tiny baby steps. Baby steps allow you to move forward quickly with steps your dog is comfortable and to focus on the parts they need help with.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I did the much same thing when Sophy was a puppy and hated the car. I started with time just sitting in the car after a walk and play session, with a book for me and treats for Sophy. Only when she was completely relaxed with that did I briefly switch the engine on. We worked up in tiny steps (engine on a little longer; just rocking the car a few feet; reversing a few yards and back in; etc) to driving round the estate, each time waiting till she was relaxed and settled with one step before going on, and going back a step if necessary. A car crate really helped her - changing the feel of the car for Kiwi by using a different crate may help him put the unpleasant experience behind him.


----------



## Kiwimom (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks guys for your wonderful tips! I will try those next week. For the past week we worked on re-building the trust together as at one point Kiwi was hesitant to take treats from our hands, he will try to take it and jump backwards and try it several times. I think he is worried we would pick him up again. It seems it’s going well and kiwi likes our touch again and is not afraid of near us. We have not picked him up even once this week. 
I am however still concerned—for us to get him on the car, we have to pick him up, he is a toy size, too small to jump to the car himself.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Kiwimom said:


> Thanks guys for your wonderful tips! I will try those next week. For the past week we worked on re-building the trust together as at one point Kiwi was hesitant to take treats from our hands, he will try to take it and jump backwards and try it several times. I think he is worried we would pick him up again. It seems it’s going well and kiwi likes our touch again and is not afraid of near us. We have not picked him up even once this week.
> I am however still concerned—for us to get him on the car, we have to pick him up, he is a toy size, too small to jump to the car himself.


 it’s great you are working on getting his trust back. A dog hesitant to take treats is still traumatized by the events at the vet.

break everything up into small chunks, so work on getting him comfortable with getting picked up before you work on desensitization to driving in the car. Treats for allowing you to get close, treats to allow you to touch him, treats to touch him like you are about to pick him up etc. When you do pick your dog up, give him a warning, a cue word like “up”. Work on it many times throughout the day or a minute or two.


----------

